# Anyone have experience with combined Worldmark / DRI Usage via Club Select?



## GrumpyDude (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

A while back I was at KBC (on an II exchange from Worldmark) and bought a Sampler to lock in the price on a 4k pt. Hawaii collection package and their *prospect* of allowing me to deposit 2 weeks of Worldmark into Club Select in exchange for 7500 DRI points each per year.  It's been getting more and more difficult to get where we want to be (west Maui) with our 15K Worldmark points, so this sounded interesting enough for me to bite on a sampler.  Theoretically a 4K pt. DRI annual Hawaii Collection purchase combined with the (2) 7500 pt. Worldmark Club Select exchanges would get me 19K points per year with my current approx $950 WM MF's and what looks like would be about $1,100 DRI MF's.

It **seems** appealing giving me the flexibility of all my original WM locations, now 80 some Wyndham locations via what they rolled out recently called ClubPass (WM being owned by Wyndham for a while now and all) and then DRI with the DRI Hawaii Collection purchase and WM week --> Club Select deposits.

My biggest concern with all this is that I would have to presume that the Club Select program itself could theoretically be discontinued at any time or  the value I get for a deposit could be dropped arbitrarily.  Either of these events could diminish the utility of or render completely useless a 4k Pt. DRI ownership!  I seriously doubt there would be any guarantee of this exchange ability into the same perpetuity as the ownership!

It was this concern in mind that I went with a Marriott DC purchase over the weekend on Maui (rented a room there because no Sampler availability at KBC!)  I've had this DRI sampler for a while now and at this point it looks like its going to expire unused unless I reverse direction and convert it to ownership.

Having had this sampler for a while now I should have asked this a long time ago.  But, with my review clock ticking on the MVC contract I figured I'd put this out there along with my discussions in other threads re: the MVC.  All due diligence of sorts, I guess...  About the only kind of due diligence one can do on these kinds of things, really.

Anyway, anyone with any experience, thoughts, whatever...  I'd appreciate any input!

Thanks.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Sep 21, 2014)

*Club Select*

The program has been around for some time.  Recently, there have been some changes to limit the highest quality resorts to only GOLD and Platinum members.  I regularly submit one or two of my timeshares to club select each year.  If you do decide to buy make sure the club select benefit is forever and not limited to just 5 years.

i would buy and resale point package of say 3-5K points and then negotiate with sales or corporate to get what you need.

Stephen


----------



## GrumpyDude (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info Stephen...  I'm curious what you mean by limiting the highest quality resorts to Gold and Platinum members.  I would hope that wouldn't include those "highest quality resorts" in your own collection.  I'd be pretty tweaked picking up a Hawaii Collection ownership and not be able to go where the whole intent of buying was because I didn't qualify as Gold or better!

If I do go this way, I'll certainly refuse to sign anything without a perpetual Club Select benefit!  I think we're leaning toward the Marriott system at this point though.

Thanks again.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Oct 12, 2014)

*New Program*

Club Combinations is replacing Club Select.  It has all the benefits of Club Select plus the deposited timeshare now counts toward your loyalty points.

Stephen


----------

